# New Sidi Dominator MTB Shoes- what a joke



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

so...i got my 6th pair of sidis today. always 43. been riding them for 18 years.

two major isues. :madmax: 

1. whats up with the mesh! cooling mesh inserts. holy crap. leather please. what a terrible design. i dont live in the fricking desert. northeast version please.

2. 43's dont fit. toebox is really big and major heel slippage.

anyone else not happy with the current sidi lineup of dominator MTB shoes?ps. i LOVE my sidi's hostorically but this is really a shift in my expierence with these primo designed shoes that are the gold standard. maybe time to try those specializeds everyone talks about?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I saw a story on Gaerne recently---maybe in the latest Velonews? Anyway their story and featured mtb shoe looks sweet. 350 bones though I believe--ugh. My el cheapo 80 buck izumi pearls are doing just fine.


----------



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

$269 for sidis are about my cieling. the dragons are outrageous and nobody in their right mind needs those. 

$350!!! for gaerne!? better be gold.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

i switched to specialized shoes last year and find them much better. had previously had sidis for 10+ years.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

I just got those a couple months ago, but mine must have been last years model. No mesh. I used to have specialized but found they are too tight in the lateral aspect of the shoe and make the outside of my foot fall asleep. But I have found that the new bongtrager shoes are really really comfortable. I only bought the SIDI because chainreactioncycles had them on super sale for $150 and the bongtragers were $165.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Gave up on Sidis (several gens of Dominators and first SRS) long ago, but I do remember my shoes being more summer appropriate than winter appropriate in any case (which worked well for me in that sense). Try looking at Lake shoes as well, have both summer and winter shoes, at more reasonable prices with good features; possibly not as fine fitting as a good Italian shoe tends to be.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Gave up on Sidis (several gens of Dominators and first SRS) long ago, but I do remember my shoes being more summer appropriate than winter appropriate in any case (which worked well for me in that sense). Try looking at Lake shoes as well, have both summer and winter shoes, at more reasonable prices with good features; possibly not as fine fitting as a good Italian shoe tends to be.


lake is a brand to watch. i think they will really catch on over the next year or so. lots being invested in them...


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep, Veltec I was told recently took a majority position in Lake, so apparently feels somewhat the same way since they're the Sidi distributor currently http://www.allbusiness.com/company-.../company-structures-ownership/12832994-1.html


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Wear a neoprene sock. I did it for temps under 40 with my Sidi Genius...


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Yep, Veltec I was told recently took a majority position in Lake, so apparently feels somewhat the same way since they're the Sidi distributor currently http://www.allbusiness.com/company-.../company-structures-ownership/12832994-1.html


Funny, in that my collection of shoes is about half Sidi (3 pairs), and half Lake (4 pairs), and one pair Shimano to round things out. For the lightweight race slippers I still prefer the Sidis (although I do have a set of the top end heat moldable Lake race shoes) but for all my trail riding shoes and winter cycling boots I think Lake makes great stuff.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

jomissa said:


> $269 for sidis are about my cieling. the dragons are outrageous and nobody in their right mind needs those.
> 
> $350!!! for gaerne!? better be gold.


Lake has a pair for $490.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Yep, Veltec I was told recently took a majority position in Lake, so apparently feels somewhat the same way since they're the Sidi distributor currently http://www.allbusiness.com/company-.../company-structures-ownership/12832994-1.html


Veltec is no longer going to be carrying Sidi, according to our Veltec rep. Now shops will have to order from "Sidi America."


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

scoutcat said:


> lake is a brand to watch. i think they will really catch on over the next year or so. lots being invested in them...


I've been hearing that since the mid-90s. Lake historically comes out with some great shoes then will have delivery/supply problems. Finally they solve that and then change something in the shoe for the next year that everybody liked. I just wish they stopped shooting themselves in the foot every time they make it to the top of the heap.


----------



## vkalia (Feb 6, 2009)

$490 for a pair of shoes? F'me. For that price, I expect a post-ride massage and BJ to be included.

Specialized shoes are nice. Comfy, no hot spots (even on my small Frogs), fits well without any chafing. Ok, so no massage and BJs, but I can source that elsewhere.

V.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2009)

Sidis come in Three Widths and half sizes (euro).
So quit whining and find the pair that fits, no other shoe offers more sizes.
The insoles are meant to be replaced, try some heat moldable insoles.
The Dominator 6 has the adjustable heel cup fixes the heel slip.

Dominator 5's are like $150 at Chain reaction, dragons about $250.
The Sidis are a race shoe and really just a heavy road shoe.
Thats what you get.


----------



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

thats just egrigious- making people think a mtb shoe should cost that much. for chicks and heels maybe they can try to pull the wool over them but for a mtb shoe. does it make you go faster?


----------



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

oh ruger. what you dont know.....


----------



## xmangox (Feb 20, 2009)

Specialized shoes for me. Incredible stiffness, comfortable, great locking mechanism.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

vkalia said:


> $490 for a pair of shoes? F'me. For that price, I expect a post-ride massage and BJ to be included.
> 
> 
> > With those shoes I think I'd ride more often.... (Guess that depends upon the support crew though as well)


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

I, too, have given up on SIdi. The soles peal off and they are priced too high. The SRS system is also a huge joke.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Summary:

You bought shoes that didn't fit and you somehow didn't notice the mesh while buying them and are now mad and think they are a horrible company.


Or you did notice they didn't fit and had mesh and that you didn't like them and for some reason got them anyway?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

mlepito said:


> I just got those a couple months ago, but mine must have been last years model. No mesh. I used to have specialized but found they are too tight in the lateral aspect of the shoe and make the outside of my foot fall asleep. But I have found that the new bongtrager shoes are really really comfortable. I only bought the SIDI because chainreactioncycles had them on super sale for $150 and the bongtragers were $165.


Lol. _Bong_tragers.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Looking towards Sidis for RBing, but for MTBing, because my Shimano MT41's have served me well (for both RB & MTBing), for the upcoming cold/wet weather riding, I'm looking at MT60's (which are waterproof/Gore-Tex).

It'll be either MT60's or a pair of actual boots (most likely by Lake). 
[open to any suggestions for cold weather snow/ice MTB SPD compatible boots.  ]

For me, I like MTB shoes I can trek in (climb with, carry my bike with, generally, an overbuilt low-cut hiking boot type).

But, having tried on a pair of Bontrager shoes, I found them to be the only comfortable pair for my feet and if I considered anything besides the pair I'm riding with now for MTBing, I'd give them a shot. They get great reviews from the MTB rags and at around $140., are priced about as high as I'd go for a pair of MTB shoes for warm weather XC/light trail use.

[Update: Scrap the MT60's! Shimano has a pair of MT90's now! 
Granted, their only in Europe, but hey, I had to order my MT41's from there, so be it!  ]


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Moved from Dominators to Specializeds...better fit with less heel slippage and foot movement.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

karpiel666 said:


> Summary:
> 
> You bought shoes that didn't fit and you somehow didn't notice the mesh while buying them and are now mad and think they are a horrible company.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Blame the Euro market for the loss of 100% Lorica. I guess the only market that liked the full Lorica shoe was the US, and they then complained about the cost of said product.

Hmm, sound familiar? Gotta love Americans..... 

Me? I got bummed when I discovered that my most recent pair of Doms were built in Romania, not Italy. I didn't pay top dollar for a non Italian shoe, you know? I guess they are back in Italy now, but alas, the full Lorica shoe is no more....


----------



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

you are reading too much into the email my man. no need to bash them as a horrible company. just dissapointed at the new design. yes, i missed the mesh thing. i mean really, havent you ever bought something ad got it home and thought....geez, this is not what I thought i was getting. its a case of that kind of reaction....plus, mesh on the toebox. now comon, thats crazy talk. mud and rain here in the neast. someone was asleep at the wheel on this design. in the heel maybe but not in the toebox. a lot of us tond ride in dry conditions. so i see other shoes on people but these are hands down the best. im simply dissapointed. no where did i say they were a horrible company. veltec has been a great distributor in the past, sidis are the gold stadard, hands down. this was a miss.


----------



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

romania. really? do i get vampire teeth with my next pair?


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Lake, nice fit, durable and a Vibram sole. Might be a bit heavy for those who need/want the lightest gear possible.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

I have a pair of Sidi from 2000 that still are fine for short rides and a pair from 2004 that have been doing well. Since Sidi changed the footbed and materials used their cycling shoes have become junk. I know I recently returned a pair from this model year. Guess now I'll try some Spec.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I have to agree on the footbed thing. I just got a new pair a couple weeks ago and that foot bed liner might as well not be there. But I love them otherwise(so far, only two rides on them, 11 chin stitches has kept me out of the dirt) and I don't mind going and buying an insert if the rest of them holds up better than my Shimano shoes did.

I broke 4 buckles in a month on those things before I finally gave up and went to Sidi. And I LOVED those shoes otherwise.


----------



## ITSIN8 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ever seen when one of the top buckle clamp thingies fails? Trapped in your $200 shoes....


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

...until a Phillips screw driver saves the day.


----------



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

so in my saga i went to try a nice pair of specalizeds yetserday at a shop. they have a screw holding the buckle attachment into the shoe. the scew dug into the top of my foot upon tightening them up. oh lord...this stinks!!!.


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

Actually i have a question,k i have a pair of dragon 2 srs ad the plastic tab on the sl buckle that is stitched into the shoe has broken away.

Anyone know of a uk whereabouts that can repair them or at least point me in the right direction?


----------



## the sloth (Aug 11, 2007)

Tiny violin for your tears. Sidi offers a mesh version as well as their full lorica version. And if the shoes are too big, try a smaller size... :skep:


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've worn Sidi road shoes for 10+ years and swear by them. I've been wearing Specialized MTB shoes for 12 years and they are past due to be replaced. They have been great shoes with no heel lift and a nice fit with firm sole, but I had planned on trying the Sidi Dominator this time since I've had such great luck with my road Sidis. 

I'm glad I read this thread. I'll either stick with Specialized or check out the Lake shoes.


----------



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

where can i order a full lorica version. please tell us. i cant find them anywhere.


----------



## the sloth (Aug 11, 2007)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31975

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Sidi_Dominator_5_Lorica_MTB_Cycling_Shoes/5360037998/


----------



## serottak (Nov 12, 2008)

i have a pair of Gaerne moto boots that i switched to after 3 pairs of sidi's. once i switched to sidi's i thought nothing could compare to their quality and comfort, then i got the gaerne's. the gaerne's quality is second to none and for my foot shape they are perfect. so comfy i would wear them off the bike if i wouldn't look like a 'tard. 

that being said $350 is crazy for a shoe you are going to beat the hell out of. for mtn shoes i go to the izumi outlet store. if something bad happens to them then I can get another pair cheap. I'm also able to have multiple pairs in diferent weather protection, and if I ride morning and night then I can put on a 100% dry pair.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

the sloth said:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31975
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Sidi_Dominator_5_Lorica_MTB_Cycling_Shoes/5360037998/


Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but I went to the Veltec website (USA Distributor) and found no Dominators with lorica in the 2009 line.


----------



## ErickKTM (Jul 29, 2004)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36407
I rode and raced in these Gaerne shoes this year and loved them. Sure they are not the top of the line ones, but they are very good quality and my feet loved them. I also use Gaerne S10 MX boots.


----------



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

exactly. a big miss.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

maybe its lower sale volumes + the price that bikers are willing to pay = high costs shoes (high end bike shoes = generally higher consumer salary range as well). 

I mean seriously, they cost the same, if not more than motorcycle boots that utilize the same carbon fiber and lots more higher quality leather materials. Even hiking boots cost much less and utilize IMO higher technologies.

I think if someone reputable with good resources like Merrell or Vasque could dominate this sector. 

I would think someone could design a shoe with quality leather, Vibram designed sole, eVent inside for under $150? i would buy it!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

motard5 said:


> I mean seriously, they cost the same, if not more than motorcycle boots that utilize the same carbon fiber and lots more higher quality leather materials. Even hiking boots cost much less and utilize IMO higher technologies.


Not so much if you compare apples to apples. Top of the like hiking boots easily cost more than top of the line cycling shoes. Same goes for moto boots.

For me nice cycling shoes are an investment. I got a top of the line pair of MTB shoes in 1997. They are still my primary MTB shoes. One tear in the leather and the rubber on the sole needed to be re-glued but other than that they are fantastic still.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

+4 on Gaerne...they are still made in Italy, with the same EXACT fit and function as over-priced/under achieving SIDI shoes...all for a fraction of the cost!

Forget SIDI...too much mesh and not enough Lorica only means they are out to scrimp on quality solely at OUR expense. They pulled a fast ONE on us.

I returned my SIDI Dragons immediately after finding Gaerne almost $150 cheaper...and better-made!


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

Pisgah said:


> I, too, have given up on SIdi. The soles peal off and they are priced too high. The SRS system is also a huge joke.


Me too...SRS soles wear out way too fast and cost about $85. I really like my Specialized..they provide better toe protection as well.


----------

